# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  What is the meaning of " Randevu "?

## EasyGoingGuy

What is the meaning of " Randevu " in English?

----------


## JJ

Rendez-vous, a date/an apointment.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Rendez-vous, a date/an appointment.

 or a meeting... 
btw, this is french...

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by JJ  Rendez-vous, a date/an appointment.   or a meeting... 
> btw, this is french...

 or the place of meeting

----------

